# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الإلحاق بنفي الفارق حقيقته ومقوماته

## مصطفى حسنين

*الإِلْحَاقُ بِنَفْيِ الفَارِقِ حَقِيقَتُهُ وَمُقَوِّمَاتُه  ُ*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى اله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:
أما بعد: 
فإن الله عز وجل أرسل رسوله محمَّدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالهُدَى ودين الحقِّ؛ ليُظْهِرَهُ على الدين كُلِّهِ، وجعل رسالته الرسالةَ الخاتِمَةَ؛ فلا رسول بعده، وقد كان من دواعي ذلك أن جُعِلَتْ رسالتُهُ عامَّةً في الزمان والمكان والأحوال والأشخاص:
- فرسالته ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عامَّة في الزمان، ناسخةٌ لما كان قبلها من الشرائع، وكتابه مهيمنٌ على الكُتُب من قبلِهِ، وشريعتُهُ ممتدةٌ، وتكاليفها تشمل المكلفين إلى قيام الساعة.
- وهي عامَّة في المكان؛ فلا يخرج عن تكاليفها قاصٍ، ولا يَنِدُّ عنِ المطالبة بها شاطٌّ ما بلغه العلمُ بهذه الشريعة.
- وهي كذلك عامَّة في الأحوال: فتشريعاتها لا يخرج عنها المكلَّفُ في حالٍ من الأحوال، إذ إنَّ أحكامها تستوعب أحوال المكلَّف جميعا؛ فلا تجد حالا من أحوال المكلف في حركاته وسكناته إلا داخلا تحت حكمٍ من الأحكام الشرعية الخمسة (الوجوب أو الندب أو الإباحة أو الكراهة أو التحريم) .
- وهي كذلك عامَّة في الأشخاص: بل خطابها متوجِّهٌ إلى الثقَلَيْنِ الإنسِ والجنِّ، ما دامت شرائطُ التكليف فيهم متوفرة؛ من العقل والعلم والإرادة، وما تحققت فيهم مقوماتُ الأهليَّة.
وقد كان من مقتضيات عموم الرسالة المحمدية أن تتنوع أدلة الأحكام فيها؛ ما بين نص وإحالة، وبين تفصيل وتأصيل؛ وذلك لتناهي نصوصها، وعدم تناهي النوازل والمستجِدات التي تعرِض للمكلفين.
فإن آيات القرآن الكريم في العدِّ الكوفيِّ ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعَ عشْرَةَ آيةً، وفي العدِّ المدني ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعٌ وثلاثون آيةً، وآيات الأحكام منها خمسُمِائة آيةٍ، والأحاديث النبويَّةُ التي وصلتنا لا تتجاوز متونها في الجملة مائةَ ألف حديث، وأحاديث الأحكام منها لا تتجاوز أحدَ عَشَرَ ألفَ حديثٍ، ومواقع الإجماع محصورةٌ وقليلة، ومع ذلك فالنوازل والوقائع لا حصر لها؛ فكل يوم يتجدد منها الكثير؛ لا سيما مع اتساع البقاع، وتنوع الأجناس، وتفاوت العقول، واختلاف العادات والتقاليد، ولله تعالى في كل نازلة حكم، ولا تخلو واقعة من تشريع.
فكان من نتيجة ذلك كله: أن تنوعت أدلة الأحكام في التشريع الإسلامي؛ فكان منها الدليلُ النقليُّ والدليلُ العقليُّ، وكان منها الدليلُ التفصيليُّ؛ الذي يُفيد الحكمَ بنصِّ الشارع، ومنها الدليلُ التأصيليُّ؛ الذي يُستفاد الحكم منه بالاستنباط؛ بتخريجِ الفروع على الأصول.
وقد كان من أهمِّ الأدلة العقلية التي اعتمدها التشريع الإسلامي القياسُ الأصوليُّ.
ويراد بالقياس الأصوليِّ قياس التمثيل الذي هو: : ((حمل أحد المعلومين على الآخَرِ في إيجاب بعض الأحكام لهما، أو في إسقاطه عنهما، بأمر جَمَعَ بينهما في إثبات صفة وحكمٍ لهما، أو نفي ذلك عنهما))(1).
ولا بد للقياس من أركان أربعة؛ هي: الأصل والفرع والحكم والعلة الجامعة.
وتتنوع هذه العلة الجامعة فتعتمد أحيانا على اجتماع الوصف المؤثر في الحكم في كلٍّ منَ الأصل والفرع، كما تكون بنفي الفارق بين الأصل والفرع، فالقياس لا يخلو إما أن يكون بإبداء الجامع، أو بإلغاء الفارق(2).
ويتنوع القياس من حيث مصدر تحصيل علته إلى:
• 	قياس علة.
•	وقياس دلالة.
•	وقياس في معنى الأصل.
وذلك لأنه لا يخلو إما أن يكون الوصف الجامع بين الأصل والفرع قد صُرِّحَ به، أو لم يُصرَّح به، فإن صُرِّح به، فلا يخلو إما أن يكون هو العلةَ الباعثةَ على الحكم في الأصل، أو لا يكون هو العلةَ؛ بل هو دليل عليها:
*فإن كان الأول:* سُمِّيَ قياسَ العلة؛ للتصريح فيه بالعلة.
وإن كان الثاني: سُمِّيَ قياسَ الدَّلاَلَةِ.
*وأما إن كان الوصف الجامع لم يصرح به في القياس إلا بواسطة نفي الفارق بينهما ـ:* فيسمى القياسَ في معنى الأصل(3).
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي(4): ((اعلم أولًا أن إلحاق المسكوت عنه بالمنطوق به بنفي الفارق بينهما لا يكاد ينكره إلا مكابر، وهو نوع من القياس الجلي، ويسميه الشافعيُّ ـ رحمه الله ـ القياسَ في معنى الأصل، وأكثر أهل الأصول لا يطلقون عليه اسم القياس، *مع أنه إلحاق مسكوت عنه بمنطوق به؛ لعدم الفرق بينهما؛ أعني: الفرق المؤثر في الحكم*.
ومن أمثلة هذا النوع: قوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}: فإنه لا يشك عاقل في أن النهي عن التأفيف المنطوق به يدل على النهي عن الضرب المسكوت عنه.
وقوله تعالى: {فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ}: فإنه لا شك أيضا في أن التصريح بالمؤاخذة بمثال الذرة والإثابة عليه المنطوق به يدل على المؤاخذة والإناثة بمثقال الجبل المسكوت عنه.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَشْهِدُواْ ذَوَى عَدْلٍ}: لا شك في أنه يدل على أن شهادة أربعة عدول مقبولة وإن كانت شهادة الأربعة مسكوتًا عنها.
ونهيه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن التضحية بالعوراء يدل على النهي عن التضحية بالعمياء مع أن ذلك مسكوت عنه)) ،،، ا هـ.
والإلحاق بنفي الفارق لا يُحتاج فيه إلى وصف جامع بين الأصل والفرع؛ والذي هو العلة؛ بل يقال فيه: لم يوجد بين هذا المنطوق به وهذا المسكوت عنه فرق، يؤثر في الحكم ألبتة؛ فهو مثله في الحكم(5).
حقيقة إلغاء الفارق:
قد يُعَدُّ إلغاء الفارق مَسْلَكًا مستقِلًا من مسالك العلة(6)؛ ذهب إلى ذلك الإمام الرازيُّ وتاجُ الدين السُّبْكِيُّ والزَّرْكَشِيُّ  ؛ على اعتبار أنه مسلك سَلْبِيٌّ عَدَمِيٌّ، والتحقيق أنه نوع من تنقيح المناط(7)؛ ذهب إلى ذلك البَيْضَاوِيُّ؛ الذي يرى أن تنقيح المناط عبارة عن إلغاء الفارق:
قال الإسنوي: ((تنقيح مناط العلة: هو أن يبين المستدلُّ إلغاء الفارق بين الأصل والفرع، وحينئذ فيلزم اشتراكهما في الحكم))(8).
وقال الآمِدِيُّ: ((وأما تنقيح المناط فهو النظر والاجتهاد في تعيِين ما دل النص على كونه علَّةً من غير تعيينٍ؛ بحذف ما لا مدخلَ له في الاعتبار مما اقترن به من الأوصاف، كل واحد بطريقة))(9).
والخلاصة في ذلك أن للعلماء مسلكين في تَكْيِيفِ تنقيح المناط:
المسلك الأول: ما ذهب إليه الإمام البَيْضَاوِيُّ ومَن وافقه؛ الذين عرفوه بما يشمل إلغاء الفارق من الأصل وحذف ما لا دخل له في العِلِّيَّة.
المسلك الثاني: ما ذهب إليه تاجُ الدين السُّبْكِيُّ وغيرُهُ؛ حيث اعتمد تنقيحُ المناط عندهم على أمرين:
أوَّلهما: أن يكون النصُّ دالًا على عِلِّيَّةِ وصف خاصٍّ بالأصل، ويكون دَوْرُ المجتهد حذفَ خصوصِ الأصل؛ وحينئذ يشترك الأصل والفرع في الحكم معا.
وثانِيهِما: أن يدلَّ النصُّ على عِلِّيَّةِ أوصافٍ، ويقومَ المجتهدُ بحذف ما لا دَخْلَ له في العِلِّيَّةِ، ليصبحَ الباقي علةً للحكم.
طرق إلغاء الفارق بين الأصل والفرع:الطرق التي يتم بها إلغاء الفارق ثلاثة: 
الطريق الأول: أن يُبيِّنَ المستدِلُّ باللفظ أو بالقرينة أنه لا فارق بين الأصل والفرع؛ وحينئذ يلزم اشتراكهما في الحكم.
ومثاله: مَنْعُ الشافعيِّ المَذْهَبِ ـ في خلافه مع الحنفيِّ ـ: التفريقَ بين القتل بالمحدِّدِ والمثقِّلِ إلا كونه محدِّدًا، والمقصِد الشرعيُّ منَ القصاص حفظ النفوس، فإنه لا فرق في ذلك بين أن يكون القتل بمُثَقِّل أو بمُحَدِّدٍ؛ وعليه: فكون آلة القتل محدِّدًا لا مدخل له في العِلِّيَّة؛ بل القتل مطلقا هو علة القصاص، وما دام هذا السبب قد وجد في المُثَقِّلِ فإن فيه القصاصَ.
الطريق الثاني: أن يقال: إن هذا الحكم لا بد له من مؤثِّرٍ، وهذا المؤَثِّر إما أن يكون القدرَ المشتركَ بين الأصل والفرع، أو القدرَ الذي امتاز به الأصل، والثاني باطل، فتعين الأول.
وتطبيقه على المثال السابق أن يقال: إن عِلَّةَ الحكم هي القدرُ المشتركُ بين الأصل والفرع؛ وهو القتل العَمْدُ، أو تكون عِلَّةُ الحكم فيه القدرَ الذي تميز به الأصل عن الفرع، وهو باطل؛ إذ مقصود الشارع منَ القصاص حفظ الأنفس، وهو مما يستوي فيه القتلانِ بالمحدِّد وبالمثقِّل، وعندئذ يلزم ثبوت الحكم في الفرع، فيقتص في حالة القتل بالمثقل.
الطريق الثالث: أن يقول المستدلُّ: إن هذا الحكمَ لا بد له من مَحَلٍّ؛ وهو إما المشترك بين الأصل والفرع، أو المُمَيِّزُ، والثاني باطل لكذا، فتعيَّنَ الأوَّلُ.
*مثال ذلك أن يقال*: ما امتاز به الإفطار بالأكل عن الإفطار بالجماع مُلْغًى، فمَحَلُّ الحكم هو المُفْطِرُ مطلقا، ومتى ما حصل الفِطْرُ حصل الحكم مطلقا(10).
أنواع إلغاء الفارق:
*أفاض الشيخ الشنقيطي رحمه الله في بيان أنواع الإلحاق بإلغاء الفارق؛ فقال:*
((الإلحاق بإلغاء الفارق أقسامه أربعة؛ لأن المسكوت عنه إما أن يكون مساويًا للمنطوق به في الحكم، أو أَوْلَى به منه، وفي كل منهما: إما أن يكون نفيُ الفارق بينهما مقطوعًا به، أو مظنونًا؛ فالمجموع أربعة:
*الأول منها:* أن يكون المسكوت عنه أَوْلَى بالحكم من المنطوق به، مع القطْعِ بنفي الفارق:
كقوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَهُمَآ أُفٍّ}؛ فالضربُ المسكوتُ عنه أولى بالحكم؛ الذي هو التحريم، من التأفيف المنطوق به، مع القطع بنفي الفارق.
وكقوله تعالى: {وَأَشْهِدُواْ ذَوَي عَدْلٍ مِنكُمْ}: فشهادة أربعة عدول المسكوت عنها أولى بالحكم؛ وهو القبول، من المنطوق به؛ وهو شهادة العدلين، مع القطع بنفي الفارق.
*والثاني منها*: أن يكون المسكوتُ عنه أَوْلَى بالحكم من المنطوقِ به أيضًا، إلا أنَّ نفْيَ الفارق بينهما ليس قطعيًا؛ بل مظنونًا ظنًا قويًا مزاحِمًا لليقين:
*ومثاله:* نهيه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن التضحية بالعوراء، فالتضحية بالعمياء المسكوت عنها أولى بالحكم؛ وهو المنعُ من التضحية بالعوراء المنطوقِ بها، إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما ليس قطعيًا؛ بل منظونًا ظنًّا قويًّا، لأن عِلَّةَ النهي عنِ التضحية بالعوراء كونُها ناقصة ذاتًا وثمنًا وقيمةً، وهذا هو الظاهر:
وعليه: فالعمياء أنقص منها ذاتًا وقيمة.
وهناك احتمال آخر هو الذي مَنَعَ من القطع بنفي الفارق؛ وهو احتمال أن تكون عِلَّةُ النهي عنِ التضحية بالعوراء ـ: أن العَوَرَ مَظِنَّةُ الهُزَالِ؛ لأن العوراءَ ناقصةُ البصرِ، وناقصةُ البصر تكون ناقصةَ الرَّعْيِ؛ لأنها لا ترى إلا ما يقابِل عَيْنًا واحدةً، ونقْصُ الرَّعْيِ مَظِنَّةٌ للهُزَالِ، وعلى هذا الوجه فالعمياءُ ليست كالعَوْرَاءِ؛ لأن العَمْياء يُختار لها أحسنُ العَلَفِ؛ فيكون ذلك مَظِنَّةً لِسِمَنِهَا.
*والثالث منها:* أن يكون المسكوتُ عنه مساويًا للمنطوقِ به في الحكم، مع القطع بنفي الفارق:
كقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا}: فإحراق أموال اليتامى وإغراقها المسكوت عنه مساوٍ للأكل المنطوق به في الحكم؛ الذي هو التحريم والوعيد بعذاب النار، مع القطع بنفي الفارق.
*والرابع منها:* أن يكون المسكوت عنه مساويًا المنطوق به في الحكم أيضًا، إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما مظنونٌ ظنًّا قويًّا مزاحمًا لليقين.
*ومثاله:* الحديث الصحيح: ((مَنْ أَعْتَقَ شِرْكًا لَهُ فِي عَبْدٍ)) ،،، الحديثَ؛ فإنَّ المسكوتَ عنه؛ وهو عِتْقُ بعضِ الأَمَةِ مُسَاوٍ للمنطوق به؛ وهو عِتْقُ بعضِ العبد في الحكم الذي هو سِرَايَةُ العِتْقِ المبيَّنَة في الحديث المتقدِّم، إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما مظنونٌ ظنًّا قويًّا؛ لأن الذكورةَ والأُنُوثَةَ بالنسبة إلى العِتْق وصفانِ طَرْدِيَّانِ لا يُناط بهما حكمٌ من أحكام العتق.
*وهناك احتمال آخر*: هو الذي مَنَعَ منَ القطْعِ بنفي الفارق؛ وهو احتمال أن يكون الشارع نَصَّ على سِرَايَةِ العِتْقِ في خُصوص العبد الذَّكَرِ مخصِّصًا له بذلك الحكمِ دونَ الأُنْثَى؛ لأن عِتْقَ الذَّكَرِ يَترتَّبُ عليه منَ الآثارِ الشرعيةِ ما لا يَترتَّبُ على عِتق الأُنثى؛ كالجهاد، والإمامة والقضاء ،،، ونحوِ ذلك منَ المناصب المختصَّةِ بالذُّكورِ دون الإِناث(11).
الهوامش:
(1) هذا التعريف للقياس هو تعريف القاضي الباقلاني؛ كما في: التلخيص للجويني: 3/145 فقرة: 1564 والتقرير والتحبير لابن أمير الحاج: 3/119، وهو ما اعتمده جمهور الأصوليين؛ كالغزالي في المستصفى: 280، والمنخول: 324، ووصفه الرازي في المحصول: 5/9؛ بأنه أسَدُّ ما قيل في هذا الباب، واختاره جمهور المحققين منا، وانظر: أبكار الأفكار للآمدي: 1/210، وانتقد ابن حزم هذا التعريف حتى وصف صاحبه بأنه لا يدري ما القياس ولا الفقه. انظر: الأحكام في أصول الأحكام: 7/368.
(2) ابن تيمية: الرد على المنطقيين: 256 (ط مؤسسة الريان 2005)، مجموع الفتاوى: 9/118.
(3) انظر: الإحكام في أصول الأحكام لسيف الدين الآمدي: 4/7.
(4) أضواء البيان: 3/147.
(5) انظر: أضواء البيان: 4/175.
(6) انظر: أضواء البيان للشنقيطي: 4/181.
(7) انظر: الذخيرة للقرافي: 1/129، الإبهاج للسبكي: 3/80، التقرير والتحبير: 3/163.
(8) نهاية السول في شرح منهاج الأصول: 3/74، البحر المحيط: 4/227، نهاية الوصول: 2/191، شرح تنقيح الفصول: 398، نشر البنود: 2/205.
(9) الإحكام للآمدي: 3/336، وانظر أيضا: شرح جمع الجوامع للمحلي (مع حاشية العطار): 2/337، الآيات البينات لابن قاسم العبادي: 4/115.
(10) ضعف الرازي هذا الطريق في المحصول: 5/318: بأنه: ((لا يلزم من ثبوت الحكم في المفطر ثبوته في كل مفطر فإنه إذا صدق أن هذا الرجل طويل صدق أن الرجل طويل لأن الرجل جزء من هذا الرجل ومتى حصل المركب حصل المفرد ثم لم يلزم من صدق قولنا الرجل طويل قولنا كل رجل طويل فكذا هاهنا)).
(11) انظر: أضواء البيان: 4/175-177.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أبا أسلم.
موضوع متميز ، ومفيد جدًا ، كتب الله أجركم .
والعجيب أن هذا الموضوع على الرغم من أهميته البالغة ، جهدت لأقف على بحث مستقل في هذا الموضوع فلم أظفر بذلك ، فهل يحضركم بحث مستقل كتب في هذا الموضوع : رسالة علمية أو مقال في مجلة ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ؟!!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الورقة العلمية، وننتظر منكم المزيد ...

----------


## أبو لقمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك عدد من البحوث المستقلة في القياس ، منها:
1- شفاء الغليل في بيان الشبه والمخيل ومسائل التعليل - للإمام أبي حامد الغزالي
2- نبراس العقول - للشيخ علي المنون
3- الوصف المناسب لشرع الحكم - للشيخ أحمد بن عبد الوهاب الشنقيطي

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

*ومن المراجع الأخرى التي تعرضت لهذا الموضوع:*
(1) مباحث العلة في القياس عند الأصوليين: للدكتور عبد الحكيم أسعد السعدي.
(2) الأنوار الساطعة في العلة الجامعة: للدكتور رمضان عبد الودود الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة.
وهناك عدد من الرسائل في القياس الأصولي، مما له تعلق بهذا الموضوع؛ منها:
(3) إثبات العلة الشرعية بالأدلة النقلية: لأحمد بن إبراهيم الذروي، ماجستير بكلية الشريعة، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، بالرياض، 1399 هـ، بإشراف: د/ عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن السعيد.
(4) القسطاس في حكم العمل بالقياس: للدكتور الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الربيعة، ماجستير بالمعهد العالي للقضاء، بالرياض، 1389 هـ، بإشراف الشيخ/ عبد الرزاق عفيفي.
(5) ما اختلف في إجراء القياس فيه عند الأصوليين: لحمود بن محمد المباركي، ماجستير بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة حرسها الله، 1412 هـ، بإشراف: أحمد محمود عبد الوهاب الشنقيطي.
(6) النبراس على مسالك علة القياس: لإبراهيم بن حمد بن عبد الرحمن السلطان، بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، بالمعهد العالي للقضاء، 1391هـ، بإشراف: د/ عبد العال عطوة.
(7) مواطن الخلاف في جريان القياس وتطبيقاتها في الفقه الإسلامي: لمحمد فواز نور محمد، ماجستير بجامعة أم القرى، 1406 هـ، بإشراف/ د، حسن أحمد مرعي.
(8) حجية القياس وقوادحه واثرهما في الفروع الفقهية: لصالح بن عبد العزيز العقيل، دكتوراه، بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، 1408 هـ، بإشراف د/ أحمد بن علي سير المباركي.
(9) الاعتراضات الواردة على القياس: لمحمد يوسف أخندجان، دكتوراه، بجامعة أم القرى، 1408 هـ، بإشراف/ الشيخ أحمد فهمي أبوسنة.
(10) التعارض والترجيح في الأقيسة بين النظرية والتطبيق: لجيلاني غلاتا مامي البالي، ماجستير بجامعة أم القرى، 1407 هـ، بإشراف علي الحكمي.
(11) القياس عند ابن حجر من خلال كتاب الفتح: لسعدي علي حداد، ماجستير بجامعة أم القرى، 1412 هـ، بإشراف: د/ صلاح زيدان.
(12) الأسئلة الواردة على القياس وطرق دفعها: لمحمد عيد محمد الجهني، دكتوراه بالجامعة الإسلامية، 1410 هـ، بإشراف: عمر عبد العزيز محمد.
(13) القياس في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية: دراسة نظرية تطبيقية: لوليد علي الحسين، ماجستير بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، 1422 هـ، بإشراف: صالح عبد العزيز العقيل.
(14) الصلة بين أصول الفقه وآداب البحث والمناظرة من خلال المنع والنقض والمعارضة الواردة على علة القياس الأصولي: لأمين مصطفى أمين حسين، ماحستير بجامعة آل البيت، 2002 م، بإشراف: فاضل عبد الواحد عبد الرحمن.

----------


## الحياة عقيدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/yLtBQ5Gy/____.html


نفي الفارق وتطبيقاته في المغني لابن قدامة 

إعداد الدكتور / حمدان بن عبد الله الشمري أستاذ الفقه المساعد بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية عام 1427هـ

----------


## منعييم

*جزاك الله خيرًا أبا أسلم.*
*موضوع متميز ، ومفيد جدًا ، كتب الله أجركم .*

----------


## ابن العيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

